# JAMO....any comments??



## Demetri99 (Dec 29, 2008)

i discovered this brand of speakers and know nothing of them. are they low, mid or high end?? anybody heard these speakers perform?? please reply!! thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They have really low end stuff but also sell some better speakers and subs but I would not call them high end at all. I had a Jamo 8" sub for a few months and it was ok for music but horrible for movies as it did not go low enough.


----------

